# Baby It's Cold Outside



## HamS (Nov 10, 2011)

Winter in Indiana is not like some places, but the shop was pretty cold tonight. I have managed to keep it from getting below freezing by judicious use of the wood stove, but it is closer between fires these days and tonight it is probalby going to get below 15F outside. At 5:30 it was 18 outside and 40 in the shop. I just came in from stoking the fire and it is now 75 in the shop. My experience is that it will be around 35 in the morning when I go out before work to relight the fire. I don't work on good projects until the weekend when I can keep the shop heated all day. I did make a glue up of a skinned frame tonight, using TBII. I am sure it will stay above 55 for the 30 min of setup, but it will get below 55 sometime in the 24 hour full cure time. Has anyone experienced temp related glue failures?


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I do all my glue ups indoors now. Too cold out in the shop, an uninsulated garage.


----------



## oxyoke (Dec 15, 2011)

I live in Michigan.I also heat with wood.It gets cold enough at night to freeze my coffee pot if I leave coffee in it.I do alot of glue ups.I have never had a problem. ---titebond 2


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 13, 2011)

So far I have been lucky we don't get the extremes here… and have noticed that it doesn't get to cold downstairs…yet ( I say yet as only been here for 1 winter)


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

I've been using tightbond 3 in the shop. Mine is above the kitchen and off the upstairs hall. It has gotten cold enough to freeze water and the glue still seems to hold just fine.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I have a 40×50 shop, and I have central heat and air, with 10 heat registers in the ceiling. I have blown insulation in the walls, and about 16" blown in the ceiling, so my shop stays warm inside, but on really cold nights, say around 7-10 degrees and below, I turn the heat on about 68, and it stays nice and toasty….never had anything to freeze, especially glues and finishes…....


----------



## KevinWelp (Feb 6, 2012)

I too use TitebondII, in small garage/shop. I can usually keep it around 40 with a infrared heater going constantly. Not sure about today, It was below zero last night in MN.


----------

